# LOL! Guess what roger is doing!



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay, lately when i go to look at roger he is... ( tee hee!) EMBRACING THE THERMOMETER!! Rofl!!!!!! I just start laughing my butt off! Oh i wish i could breed him but he is lazy about bubblenests! Hmm, well on the bright side my friend and i are teaming up to breed her male (dead sunlight: Spade tail) with my female ( we dont know which yet) and she is supplying a 10 and 20 gallon tank. Well cant wait, maybe she will let me breed roger too!:-D Tell me what you think...

P.s THERMOMETER! (ROFL!)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

rofl hmmm i hope he can breed and good luck if the fry are good i might be intrested


----------



## XrAdEr (May 12, 2010)

Embracing..as in? ;o


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

you dont know what embracing is?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol its trying to spawn with the heater XrAdEr!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

ahahah hilarious!!! Wow he really wants a girlfriend LOL


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

You should breed him and I would like a fry from him if they turn out good!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

yea i think that is just hilarious  thats really funny also i would love to have one


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i would also


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, i have a girl floating i his tank ( VERY secure cup so no worries!) and my friend and i are going to breed both our males! (mine roger and hers dead sunlight) and we'll see about giving fry! We will actually so the spawn on monday or tuesday( with dead sunlight and selected female). roger might not be spawned by then he needs to make a bubblenest and the actual breeeding tank is at my friends house so he needs to be put in there before anything else happens! By the way i will post a new thread soon because some of my females might be males... and they are ripped up.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Could you give me a male fry?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

me too


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

id like a female. also post the thing you were talking about the females might be males. yes its kind of hard to identify plakats from females. but most of the time its very easy but just post it i want to see your beauties


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i also do


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha beta novice your too funny


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

why thank you


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Lol your welcome


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

rawr omg its mega dino-betta


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

oh my god what is mega-dino-betta? lol


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol idk


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

What??????????????????????????????


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

idk


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats what i was thinking lol


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol lol!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

rofl


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Rofl LOL!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

oww my head


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

:shock:Whats wrong beta novice?:shock:


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

I really want one of the females......... no more males for me


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

I will try but hey my friend and i haven't even started yet! lol The only prob is im not sure how to get them to you. (will the post office let you ship a betta????) By the way a mega dino betta???? RANDOM


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Maryrox; getting your fry to lay eggs (breeding) is easy. It's raising the tiny fry .... well that's the challenge. Anyway, some males do not make nest before they spawn. Specially when there's water circulation. Look at how he swims when you put in a female. If he is sort of dancing, showing off his fins, that means he wants to spawn. If he is sort of holding his ground, saying I'm tough, he does not intend to spawn.

The same goes for the female, in a more submissive way. Dark colored females usually shows vertical markings on her body.

Males do need to "exercise" regularly, but I would not place a female/male in his sight for too long. He might become uninterested. Good breeders are usually aggressive.

The easiest way to determine males from females is to see the bottom of their bellies. Female usually has a white dot, males don't. Aggressiveness is not a sex factor. Both sex can and will become aggressive towards more quiet ones. 

I hope this helps. Good luck on your breeding.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Maryrox247 said:


> I will try but hey my friend and i haven't even started yet! lol The only prob is im not sure how to get them to you. (will the post office let you ship a betta????) By the way a mega dino betta???? RANDOM


UPC ships betta cause thats how Walmart gets em.:-D


----------



## shards (Feb 27, 2010)

alien you mean UPS and Indjo i find that getting them to breed is the hard part the fry are so easy.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I mean UPS


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

EMBRACING THE THERMOMETOR? That never gets old...
Anyways, why not? I'd love to help you breed Roger!!!

- Dead Sunlight


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

By the way people Dead Sunlight is my friend in real life! She is the one who is helping me breed! P.s we are breeding her male round tail orange with queenie!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah, that's right... Well, HI BETTA LOVERS OF THE WORLD!!! Oh, and Mary, aggresive body-slapping is going on right now!!! I think they'll embrace tomorrow!!!

- Dead Sunlight


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Dead Sunlight said:


> Yeah, that's right... Well, HI BETTA LOVERS OF THE WORLD!!! Oh, and Mary, aggresive body-slapping is going on right now!!! I think they'll embrace tomorrow!!!
> 
> - Dead Sunlight


yay!!!


----------

